# Grinder pump keeps getting clogged



## manomana (Mar 31, 2018)

This is the same lady with the leaky danze valve. after replacing a component on her second water heater the drain started backing up and her grinder pump was humming. I pulled it out and removed enough strips of cloth to mummify a large cocker spaniel... after it died of course. The lady told me that the plumber that installed it had been there a few times since the three yrs ago he installed it to perform the same operation. He had told her that the washer machine was spitting clothes into her pit. She got a new washer lain: I told her that it more than likely going down the toilets. She says that her kids are all old enough to know not to do that... I saw a four yr old there just yesterday. Not sure if it was her kid or just visiting, but i blame the kid.
Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

manomana said:


> This is the same lady with the leaky danze valve. after replacing a component on her second water heater the drain started backing up and her grinder pump was humming. I pulled it out and removed enough strips of cloth to mummify a large cocker spaniel... after it died of course. The lady told me that the plumber that installed it had been there a few times since the three yrs ago he installed it to perform the same operation. He had told her that the washer machine was spitting clothes into her pit. She got a new washer lain: I told her that it more than likely going down the toilets. She says that her kids are all old enough to know not to do that... I saw a four yr old there just yesterday. Not sure if it was her kid or just visiting, but i blame the kid.
> Anyone have any other ideas?


I have had a couple calls where the lady was using those old cloth diapers and they got flushed when she was cleaning them in the toilet.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Flush the kid


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Gotta be the kid, probably a grandchild. Kid is approx 4, issues started approx 3 years ago. Since I don't know 100% gonna ask, are kids walking at 1 and able to put stuff in toilets?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes they are able and willing they love watching the water swirl around


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Yes they are able and willing they love watching the water swirl around


According to my nephew the toilet goes straight to heaven. Heaven must be full of sh!t by now I'd imagine.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Cleaning lady could be accidentally flushing them. Oops, could be a cleaning man. I don’t want to offend anyone


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Residential Sanitation Technician :vs_lol:


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

chonkie said:


> Residential Sanitation Technician :vs_lol:


Technician isn't relevant any more either. Probably offends someone making them sound like a robot.... Everyone is a "specialist". Welcome to the snowflake club.

Our fire chief was written up for referring to us as firemen, then he had to correct it, changed to firefighters, they wouldn't accept it either they'd only take fire persons for fire extinguisher on the official report.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Dpeckplb said:


> Technician isn't relevant any more either. Probably offends someone making them sound like a robot.... Everyone is a "specialist". Welcome to the snowflake club.
> 
> Our fire chief was written up for referring to us as firemen, then he had to correct it, changed to firefighters, they wouldn't accept it either they'd only take fire persons for fire extinguisher on the official report.


I would love to believe you're making this up, sadly I can't.

If I were him I would choose the term fire extinguishers over fire persons when I wrote my reports, just because that has to be confusing given that we all have fire extinguishers in our houses


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Getting back to the original problem.

Don't flush the kid.

Just dunk his head in the stool and I bet the problem ends.

Wait, that's just being mean spirited... I think ...


----------

